# An ESTJ? Could it be???



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Apperantly, _yes_. And even quite likely. A little introduction: when I first took the test, I was an ENTJ. I didn't doubt it, because the overall sounded a lot like me, but then I started to doubt things and felt like I was too feel-y to be a Te dom. Also, I grew up with a Fe mother, and valued emotion so having Fe seemed kind of magical. I remember having doubts and asking my friends if I'm a T or an F, and they all said: T. Yes. But people online said I gave them a Fe vibe, and I decided it makes sense to trust the experts online rather than my friends, who obviously don't know shit. So I was ExFJ (most of the time ESFJ after realizing the N biases, lately ENFJ but for the past two weeks I was thinking ESxJ again). But then I had a game with friends where we assigned ourselves fictional characters, and mine were always ESTJs (with the rare exception of ENTJs, other SJs and one ESFP which was totally weird). Anyway, I thought about it again and I think I'm actually an ES*T*J. Yeah, no kidding. 

*Why am I Te?*
_Rules and order_. Yes, I'm a sucker for structure, hierarchy and rules, always has been. I was sure it's an SJ thing but for god's sake, I'm an extreme case. I've had a military activity in school where we had to go to a military base and act like real soliders for 5 days (preparing us for the actual army), and I blossomed. No kidding, I had so much fun keeping the rules! _Responsible, mature, directive and bossy_. Oh yes, always. Nothing gets by me. _Give me the facts!_ thought this was an SJ thing, but also no. I'm factual and need a proof for everything. _Ambitous and driven_. I thought this was an NJ thing back when I thought I was one, but setting a goal and reaching for it was Te, not a vision (Ni). My visions are ever changing. _I'm not warm_. Newsflash! I'm not good at taking care of others when they're sick, I'm just annoyed by them or don't realize they're in distress. I like helping people a lot, and I'm the mother-hen of my group of friends, but that's simply because I'm the adult in charge. I don't get emotionally invested, like ever. I'm very nice to others but if I'm a horrible friend in which I forget to buy gifts for birthdays, forget to talk to people because I just don't want to or telling my friends I don't have energy to hang out with them when I don't. I love interacting with people I don't know as long as I don't have to keep in touch with them. When I fight with friends I'm usually so freaked out over the fct that "they're not being logical I don't understand what they're doing fuck off". _I hate Fi_. It's just so selfish and annoying! Just, get over yourself. It's my least used function, and my most hated one. Under stress I have emotional and irrational outbursts. Maybe it's because it's my inferior? _EVERYONE THINGS I'M A LOGICAL THINKER_. Today I sent again Te vs. Fe descriptions for my friends and they were like "You're Te". I repress my emotions and anger a lot, I'm always in control. I like logic games so much it's insane. Everyone around me consider me being the most rational.

I'm enneagram 3, and I figured being a Fe is more attractive so I tried being more Fe, but I think it's a learned behavior. Once I learned all the functions my questionnaires became biased in order to get the type I want, but everytime I took a different one I looked at the previous one I wrote and thought: damn, this is not like me at all!

*Why I actually might be Fe?*
_I don't like offending people and under stress I become submissive._ I don't like to have conflict around me, and it's rather unpleasent. _I don't lack tact and I have very good manners_. Te has the reputation of being blunt. I do that, quite a lot, but I can recognize when bluntness is not fitting and then I act differently. _I cry easily_. And in front of people, though it makes me kind of uncomfortable. If I watch and emotional movie or read something about animal curelity for example, I cry. Though I admit it's more because I put myself in their shoes, and thinking about that kind of pain makes me sad. _I do want to please people, especially authority._ I need this approval, though I'm not sure if it's because I want to be liked or respected. I do care what others think of me, but it's not to the extreme like my F sister, for example. I want people to think highly of me, but I know I have people who love me and give me confidence. _I'm not crazily competitive_. I know not all Te users are, but I still wonder. I don't always play to win unless I really care about the game personally. _I'm good at giving an emotional advice_. I'm the conflict solver in my group of friends, when they fight I always try to get a compromise and help them, and I'm great at that. _I don't argue for the sake of the arguement_. It depends. Sure, if it's a logcial arguement I'll argur my point of view, but leave me out of emotional arguements. Sometimes my mother can be very bossy and tells me what to do to the extreme, but I shrug and do it because I know talking to her is pointless. (one time I tried talking to her about something that bothered me, she just said "bite me"). I remember there was a thread about the Palestinian/Israeli conflict and as an Israeli I tried giving my point of view but after a while I got so emotionally drained from seeing people bahs my country like that and I stepped out of the arguement because it was an emotional toll on me.

Anyway, that was long. I do believe Te is a better fit, but I want to hear your opinions, especially @ilovemusic006 since it was her idea for me to make a thread about this.

*Posting the EDIT here as well, in case someone misses it:* I'm probably not a ESTJ, because I really don't use Fi. Also, I'm not orginized. Reading now a post someone made about being an ISTJ made me realize that I don't do schedules or lists, and I dislike planning so so much, I loathe it. I like rules, structure and hierarchy to keep general order between people and it keeps me from doing a slack job about things I don't care about. Also, I don't like routine. I can't see myself working 9-5, for example.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

One question--when you were in military camp, did you more enjoy following the rules or imposing those rules on others?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> One question--when you were in military camp, did you more enjoy following the rules or imposing those rules on others?


We didn't have the chance to impose those rules on others because we were divided in groups and are commanders were actual soldiers doing their military service, so none of us imposed rules on anyone.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not sure you're a Te-dominant if you're not imposing your order on others/the world. The typical ExTJ blind spot is Fe, but you seem too aware of others' feelings for that. I don't think you're an Fe dominant either. I'd buy Ti dominant. But this is just from your descriptions in this thread.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> I'm not sure you're a Te-dominant if you're not imposing your order on others/the world. The typical ExTJ blind spot is Fe, but you seem too aware of others' feelings for that. I don't think you're an Fe dominant either. I'd buy Ti dominant. But this is just from your descriptions in this thread.


Ti dominant? What gave you this vibe? I'm just curious, not attacking you or something like, I'm really interested.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Ti dominant? What gave you this vibe? I'm just curious, not attacking you or something like, I'm really interested.


Two elements: Substantively and Stylistically

*Substantively:*
You are logical, but it's so highly personalized. For example, the criteria you use for deciding you're a horrible friend are completely related or derived from what you do--there's no objective standard, a "Dr. Phil says that a good friend does X and I don't do X" (in my experience very common in ESTJs). There's no inductive process--no citations of specific incidents that build up to a global truth, a "I forgot Jane's birthday last month, and I didn't hang out with Sam last week. These show I'm a bad friend" (another common ESTJ practice). You employ a more deductive process--"I've decided these are the criteria for being a good friend, and I don't meet them. Nope, we're keeping to generalities here." 

I think feeling does seem to be inferior (or tertiary, but definitely weaker than thinking). In no small part I am getting a mix of Fi and Fe themes--but then, as inferior functions, they tend to manifest behaviorally in a very similar way. Both inferior Fi and Fe are associated with emotional outbursts in particular. But where inferior Fe tends to lead to conflict avoidance--which you show--inferior Fi tends to lead to conflict seeking--which you don't.

That was why I asked the question about imposition. Extraverted functions are imposed on the outside world. Every Te-dom I know loves imposing logic and order on others. My ESTJ father cannot walk by a corner of a rug out of place without trying to straighten it. My ENTJ aunt cannot leave things at "give me a call on the day and we'll figure it out"--she will get her datebook out and nail down the time and place at that moment. Another ESTJ friend obsessed with an online game (Ingress) loves it because he can control the world to a degree by giving suggests for new portals and the like. He does tons of betas because he loves giving feedback and when you talk to him, it's often about, "I suggested this, and they did it"--the external, independent existence gives him validation. I get more of an Si-user vibe from the way you talk about following the rules. It doesn't rule out ISTJ, but for me it's not Te-dominant.

*Stylistically*
Illustrating with a quote:


> I hate Fi. It's just so selfish and annoying! Just, get over yourself. It's my least used function, and my most hated one. Under stress I have emotional and irrational outbursts. Maybe it's because it's my inferior? EVERYONE THINGS I'M A LOGICAL THINKER. Today I sent again Te vs. Fe descriptions for my friends and they were like "You're Te". I repress my emotions and anger a lot, I'm always in control. I like logic games so much it's insane. Everyone around me consider me being the most rational.


What's going on here, cognitively? 

We start with an assertion. It's a bold assertion that definitely suggests dominant judgment. Then we get right to the glib reasoning. _You_ think it's selfish and annoying, and they're totally subjective criteria in a traditional Ti-overstatement/universalization. But it doesn't end there (why not)--it's not only least-used (that would be true for a Ti dom) but it's also the most _hated_--that's a bit strong for the more measured Te (and again, the subjectivity in that statement). 

Then we get to the Fe bit--turning to your friends for independent confirmation. Not against functional definitions (as I'd expect from a Te-dom), but "what do my friends think?". And this is presented as external confirmation. But note that you made the choice for them, basically, by restricting yourself to Fe vs Te. Then we have more Fe--"everyone around me considers me the most rational."--that's highly subjective (again) and also not particularly useful--what if all your friends were ISFPs? But it is typical Ti-overstatement. "I like logic games" is as close as we get to specific examples/evidence. 

So in total, we're getting a lot of rhetoric here and not many clearly presented, plain facts. Lots of universal, general claims and few definite criteria. We get tons of opinions and conclusions and few standards and norms. All of that is where I see Ti>Te.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@TyranAmiros That's... _Pretty amazing_, I must say. Thank you so so much! You've given me so much to think about, I never really thought about Ti dom (I used to think ENTP, but no). 

I'd love to hear more thoughts from people!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Jinsei Do you have an idea at least of what judging function Gray Romantic probably uses?


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic 
I agree with @TyranAmiros that you are probably a Ti user.I wish I knew more about Ti though.You don't come off how I think a Te dominant type would come off in how you interact on here and especially in the videos you posted.You seem to be genuinely warm and considerate of the emotions of others.You should trust your friends if they say you are more logical because they know you more personally than anyone on here does even if they don't have knowledge on the functions.You being conflict avoidant is also another thing that makes me think your not a Te user.I think you should read about Ti and see if you can relate to it.It might be good to ask for the opinion of other Ti users to and see if they see you as a Ti user.I will try to find you good descriptions and post links on here later.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll jump in on this after work. FWIW, Much of what you consider Fe isn't Fe at all.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with @ilovemusic006 that you don't come off how I think a Te-dom would. I've always seen ESTJs as more... intense, in a "do, do, do!" sort of way (since my type is pretty much the complete opposite, I've always thought of ESTJs as, well, the opposite of me), and not as warm, as she said (although I realize that that could be a stereotype, so I'm not using it as a determining factor). It could also just be the influence of your Fe mom, though. I think @TyranAmiros presented some damn good points about you being Ti, but it's still possible that you could be a Te user, just not a Te-dom (a lot of the things that you said _did_ seem more Te to me than Ti).

I'm only going based off of what I've read about these functions, though, since Te is my inferior function and I don't use Ti at all, so I could be wrong.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic 
It would be helpful if you posted a picture and described your interpretation of it.That would maybe rule out if you use Se or Ne.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ilovemusic006 said:


> @Gray Romantic
> It would be helpful if you posted a picture and described your interpretation of it.That would maybe rule out if you use Se or Ne.


Mhm, okay!

So I chose this photo, it won't let me copy it. Keep in mind that I literally just woke up so bear with me.

Okay lots of snow and ice, very mountain-y, look like Antartica. It all looks a little blurry, the sky- because of the clouds. The ice is blue, which is really cool. One time I went on a trvael to Norway and climbed on an iceberg which was also blue, it was pretty cool. I tried to come up with a symbolsim in order to sound clever but I'm not doing this morning, nah uh. Just two icebergs, one of them is kinda dirty and big, and the other is small.

I tried a more "polished" picture:

A little house of wood and a man sitting on a window, only his bottom half is showing. It look terribly uncomfortable, why would he do this? He's wearing a black suit of some sort, probably some kind of emo shit or something. Lots of leafs on the ground and many trees, it looks like it's in the woods and it's autumn. The bottom of the picture is dark and the upper half is brighter, might be a symbol of hell/earth vs. heaven. The man is trying to hide his twisted mind from others. No wait, he's alone, that's not right. _He's trying to hide from himself_.

EDIT: I suddenly remember a moment that could indicate a Ti user: I went to a museum with my whole family (grandparents, uncles, parents, etc.) and when we first walked in there was a sign with a hidden message and we needed to find the code. My mom understood the code and I translated it, and it says there's a whole game, each sign will lead us to another sign and and every one of them will have a different code. So I decided I'm gonna go and crack them all. At first my sister joined me but she got bored, I literally just left my family in order to play the logic game.

And won, because I'm super good at logic and cracking the codes.

I got a poster about the brain from the museum hahaha but I didn't do it for the prize! It was fun.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ESTJ - Implementor Supervisors < this book might off you some insight.
The Keys2Cognition test might offer a bit of reassurance. 

Is it really that important which type you are at the moment?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJ - Implementor Supervisors < this book might off you some insight.
> The Keys2Cognition test might offer a bit of reassurance.
> 
> Is it really that important which type you are at the moment?


I'm not gonna buy a book though, my parents won't let me 

Technically, it's not. But it doesn't matter the fact that I still want to know after studying for two years and I haven't got a clue. I took it now, but each time I take it it's a different result according to how I see myself. However, somehow it's always Se/Ni over Si/Ne.

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************* (37.9)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.7)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************* (31.3)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.4)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************* (21.5)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************************** (41.7)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************** (32.6)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************** (16.5)
limited use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ESTP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Extraverted Sensing (Se): Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Introverted Thinking (Ti): Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ISTP, or ENTP

EDIT: I'm probably not a ESTJ, because I really don't use Fi. Also, I'm not orginized. Reading now a post someone made about being an ISTJ made me realize that I don't do schedules or lists, and I dislike planning so so much, I loathe it. I like rules, structure and hierarchy to keep general order between people and it keeps me from doing a slack job about things I don't care about. Also, I don't like routine. I can't see myself working 9-5, for example.


----------



## ReturnOfSaturn (Apr 4, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> EDIT: I'm probably not a ESTJ, because I really don't use Fi. Also, I'm not organized. Reading now a post someone made about being an ISTJ made me realize that I don't do schedules or lists, and I dislike planning so so much, I loathe it. I like rules, structure and hierarchy to keep general order between people and it keeps me from doing a slack job about things I don't care about. Also, I don't like routine. I can't see myself working 9-5, for example.


Ha, ha. I relate to liking structure, but not really being into scheduling. Do you still identify as a J type?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ReturnOfSaturn said:


> Ha, ha. I relate to liking structure, but not really being into scheduling. Do you still identify as a J type?


Nope. This thread really got me thinking. People often see me as J because I give the impression of hardworking. IRL... Not always. Things go easily for me and I'm very good at "looking like" I'm very hardworking, haha 

I think my friends types me as the STJ because this is the role I take in the group, but as an indiviudal- I'm seriously considering ISTP.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Giving this a little push ->


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

After reading the first post, I got the impression of ESTP.

I'm not basing that solely on MBTI though. My understanding of functions is based on a combination of MBTI, Socionics and Carl Jung as well.

One common mistake in MBTI is treating Ti and Te as completely different. They are not. Jung said that T is a function, which makes Ti and Te two different approaches to the T function. Ti is just as focused on structure as Te is. Ti-Ne will structure concepts and theories, Ti-Se will structure the world in a way that could easily be mistaken for Te.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> After reading the first post, I got the impression of ESTP.
> 
> I'm not basing that solely on MBTI though. My understanding of functions is based on a combination of MBTI, Socionics and Carl Jung as well.
> 
> One common mistake in MBTI is treating Ti and Te as completely different. They are not. Jung said that T is a function, which makes Ti and Te two different approaches to the T function. Ti is just as focused on structure as Te is. Ti-Ne will structure concepts and theories, Ti-Se will structure the world in a way that could easily be mistaken for Te.


I wonder why ESTP over ISTP? Because seeing myself as a Se dom would be really weird, since my Se had only recently developed (at least, I think so...)


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I wonder why ESTP over ISTP? Because seeing myself as a Se dom would be really weird, since my Se had only recently developed (at least, I think so...)


1) I have no way to explain this one, it's just pure intuition; I get certain vibes from your post that make ISTP seem unlikely. I have no idea why, so ignore this if you want.
2) Se is written all over the OP (this is 75% Socionics). Ambitious, driven, need empirical proof for everything (Se and Te can be difficult to distinguish on this one). You're in charge.
3) Your Fe seems too strong to be an ISTP. You don't seem to struggle with it anywhere near as much as a Fe-inferior would. E.G. You said you contain your anger easily and you don't lack tact. In my experience, ISTPs are 50-50 on these; they have to work hard for it.
4) You're not a care-giver(Se over Si).

One thing I would say is VERY clear is that you match an STP. Even the severe lack of loyalty your previous type (ESFJ/ESTJ) is a trait of someone who doesn't value Fi or Si.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> 1) I have no way to explain this one, it's just pure intuition; I get certain vibes from your post that make ISTP seem unlikely. I have no idea why, so ignore this if you want.
> 2) Se is written all over the OP (this is 75% Socionics). Ambitious, driven, need empirical proof for everything (Se and Te can be difficult to distinguish on this one). You're in charge.
> 3) Your Fe seems too strong to be an ISTP. You don't seem to struggle with it anywhere near as much as a Fe-inferior would. E.G. You said you contain your anger easily and you don't lack tact. In my experience, ISTPs are 50-50 on these; they have to work hard for it.
> 4) You're not a care-giver(Se over Si).
> ...


Interesting! I am more extrovert, I just wanted to hear your reasonings. Thank you so much! I can definitely see ESTP.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Interesting! I am more extrovert, I just wanted to hear your reasonings. Thank you so much! I can definitely see ESTP.


Your avatar is an ESTP as well (assuming you mean Donna Pinciotti from That 70s Show). 

I was going to suggest STP as well. I think that's why you get ENTJ--the Se-Ni dimension the type has in common with STP.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> Your avatar is an ESTP as well (assuming you mean Donna Pinciotti from That 70s Show).
> 
> I was going to suggest STP as well. I think that's why you get ENTJ--the Se-Ni dimension the type has in common with STP.


No way. The reason many ESTPs mistype as ENTJs is because:

1) Intelligent sensers are prone to scoring as Ns because the tests are badly designed.
2) Jung said that ALL introverted functions are abstract, which can really confound the tests.
3) J/P isn't a great dichotomy. Any type can be lazy, and any type can be disciplined. This massively skews the results.
4) There is a rampant anti-sensing bias in modern MBTI.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Mhm, okay!
> 
> So I chose this photo, it won't let me copy it. Keep in mind that I literally just woke up so bear with me.
> 
> ...


Your description of the second picture might be a combination of Se and Ni.I think you might be an ISTP or ESTP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry you guys,but I really don't think @Gray Romantic is an ISTP,that's just rofl-worthy XD
The nature of the original post requires it too look Ti heavy,you can't ooze Fe when you're annoyed with MBTI and just wanna make sense of everything in your head and at the same time make what you're writing make sense to everyone,it's bound to look ST,right?

xNFJ is still my opinion,leaning E


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@TyranAmiros I'm really thinking about ESTP now. I thought I couldn't be one because I'm a good girl who doesn't do any troubles if I don't need to but really... Donna for example, isn't much of a troublemaker. I read about STPs and ENTJs confusion!
@Fried Eggz The N bias is crazy. I remember thinking I was an ESFJ and I went and defied all the streotypes, it was so annoying. You can't go around labelling people.
@ilovemusic006 reading what I wrote this morning, it does seem Se/Ni.
@Living dead Haha, you know me as a Fe dom so you're having troubles to see me as anything else!  Get a little more open mided!  See, I don't come off as a Fe dom IRL. I remember mentioning things like, "I'm so warm" or "I like to take care of people" which is things Fe doms usually do, and people literally laughed in my face. But it's true- I realized I'm not warm, I don't like taking care of people ad I better see thing logcially than emotionally. I feel like my Fe just developed or something, because it wasn't there for my whole life. Everyone were always telling me how logical I am, I have my head straight and that I'm unemotional. I don't know why I stopped believing in it, I guess I just liked the idea of having a higher Fe, more "attractive" (Damn 3!). I am more logical than emotional, I'm a Ti "smartass" and my Fe is nowhere dominant.

However, I do have a little problems with ESTP, considering that I have a great self control (I know I go with streotypes, but aren't Se doms reckless and impulsive?), and that I sometimes miss things that are happening around me (either I completely miss things or that I'm hyper aware). Keeping it in mind that I'm very close on the I/E scale, but still... I used to be very in the future, though now I'm very in the present, and get annoyed with people who don't enjoy it. 

Sorry for the late answer, I went out and only got back now D: Thank you so much everyone! I'd love more replies.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Try and see if you can get anything out of this. The camera sucks but it's the best I could pull off.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees Ni-Se with Fe?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Am I the only one who sees Ni-Se with Fe?


Because you know me as ENFJ  You're just a little biased, that's all 

Though seriously, I'm telling you that I'm not a feeling dominant, no freaking way.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

INFJ then?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> INFJ then?


Pff, INFJ? I felt like I wasn't abstract enough for ENFJ, so INFJ? I don't know, it's just weird... :/


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Pff, INFJ? I felt like I wasn't abstract enough for ENFJ, so INFJ? I don't know, it's just weird... :/


Haha,I kinda agree XD

But really,ISTP???
That's just weird :/
And you just don't strike me as Se dom


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Haha,I kinda agree XD
> 
> But really,ISTP???
> That's just weird :/
> And you just don't strike me as Se dom


I'm not entirely sure yet, but xSTP makes a lot more sense than xNFJ to be honest. At least I know what functions I use, thank god.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@emberfly sorry for being annoying, but I would really appriciate your opinion.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not good at this whole typing thing, but in that video I can see how one wouldn't see an FJ. Ti maybe, but I just noticed how... that's not really how Fe is in videos I don't think. You seemed so calm and collected, which isn't what I usually get from a lot of F videos (Fe is usually trying really hard to please, and while you don't have any reason to be especially concerned with that I can see that you seem more "get down to business" almost. 

Whatever type you are, you really remind me of one of my mom's coworkers. I'm not sure what type my mom's coworker was though (except she wasn't Fe at all...) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I'm not good at this whole typing thing, but in that video I can see how one wouldn't see an FJ. Ti maybe, but I just noticed how... that's not really how Fe is in videos I don't think. You seemed so calm and collected, which isn't what I usually get from a lot of F videos (Fe is usually trying really hard to please, and while you don't have any reason to be especially concerned with that I can see that you seem more "get down to business" almost.
> 
> Whatever type you are, you really remind me of one of my mom's coworkers. I'm not sure what type my mom's coworker was though (except she wasn't Fe at all...)
> 
> ...


So your vote is for IxTP?

Also, haha how do I remind you your mom's coworker? I hope she's cool, though 

EDIT: I read about inferior functions and I can't believe how inferior Ni is like me. I'm seriously leaning towards ESTP.


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not an expert but I'm willing to try. I could definitely see you as an XSTP. You don't seem organized enough to be a J and noticing how you feel annoyed by people, when they are sick or in distress I don't see you as much of an F either. I don't think you're emphatic enough to be F user. Also, you remind me of myself in a creepy manner. Which is not a valid argument, but still makes me lean a bit more to XSTP. I'm not sure if you would be an ESTP or ISTP though. I wonder whether you are more experiencing in the moment or thinking about what you just sensed? This could maybe eliminate one of the two or perhaps not.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

EsmeeJ said:


> I'm not an expert but I'm willing to try. I could definitely see you as an XSTP. You don't seem organized enough to be a J and noticing how you feel annoyed by people, when they are sick or in distress I don't see you as much of an F either. I don't think you're emphatic enough to be F user. Also, you remind me of myself in a creepy manner. Which is not a valid argument, but still makes me lean a bit more to XSTP. I'm not sure if you would be an ESTP or ISTP though. I wonder whether you are more experiencing in the moment or thinking about what you just sensed? This could maybe eliminate one of the two or perhaps not.


I'm trying to figure out what you wrote, do you mean like do I use Ti or Se to process my environment. I guess it's different, it depends on the situation. Anyway, I'm gonna post another video (_LAST_ video ever, that's it I'm done), I'm waiting for it to upload. So maybe things will be a little clearer, because I talk about life shaping events kind of and maybe there's a glimpse of my dominant function. 

Haha, you must be super awesome if I remind you of you


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Never mind I'll post it later


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am so confused, you edited your post ;-;

everyone who I mentioned I was trying to fix the broken mentions from Gray Romantic, but they still broke.  She wants typing opinions lel.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Retsu said:


> I am so confused, you edited your post ;-;


You mentioned me?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pilot said:


> You mentioned me?


Same... Can't say I'm not curious as to what you and Gray Romantic mentioned me for.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

alittlebear said:


> Same... Can't say I'm not curious as to what you and Gray Romantic mentioned me for.





Pilot said:


> You mentioned me?


She originally posted a video of herself talking and a few other stories saying she was frustrated at not knowing her type, but at the top all the mentions were naked code. So I then tried to fix it and it was still the bare code. Then she edited her post to that, then I edited my post to that.

Basically she wants typing opinions.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Retsu said:


> She originally posted a video of herself talking and a few other stories saying she was frustrated at not knowing her type, but at the top all the mentions were naked code. So I then tried to fix it and it was still the bare code. Then she edited her post to that, then I edited my post to that.
> 
> Basically she wants typing opinions.


Ah, okay. 

I'd been meaning to get to this thread. I'll see if I can jump in today.

Thanks for the mention.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

ESTP:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Can't do it right now (I was in the mentions) but I'll watch your video.
Still sticking with ESTP for reasons we've already discussed.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm officially acknowledging the fact that yeah,your Ni doesn't seem strong enough for NFJ and your Fe might be exaggerated because it's attractive,as you said(which would imo suggest ESTP,maybe,Fe being tertiary and all,ISTP wouldn't be that invested in it).

Can't wait for your video,I'll really try to be open minded


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Here are my thoughts:

From watching the video, I sense a very strong extraverted perceiving. Not necessarily dominant--just strong.

Initially after watching the video, I thought you were an INFP. 

But then I read TyranAmiros's comment and realized that what I was seeing was Ti, not Fi. I'm very convinced that you are a Ti preferrer now.


Your video was not value-based. It was understanding-based. You are not an Fi dom. And I struggle to see Te in you. Which is why I thought--maybe Te inferior. But no, I see now that it's Ti/Fe.


I could see ENTP for you. I don't know why you don't identify as ENTP. 


The thing about ENTP is that (ESTP as well) is that Fi is their PoLR--meaning, of course you hate it. It makes perfect sense why Fi would be your least favourite function.

Things I'm clear on:
You're not Fe dominant.
You're not Ti inferior.
You're not strong Te.
You value extraverted peceiving before introverted perceiving.
ExTP explains why you would dislike Fi.
Tertiary Fe explains why you seem so Fe-heavy. (contrast with a Ti dom)

[hr][/hr]
Now here's the part where I talk about stereotypes.

ENTPs are sweet and playful and harmless. I met an ENTP type 8 who put on an act as if she was an ESTP. She wanted you to see her as a sexual object because she thought it was hilarious. She was so Fe trolly. But she was all talk. ENTP can talk like a slut. And talk a big game. And pull your leg. And be a major troll. ESTP is an actual slut. And doesn't pull your leg. They do things without thinking. And they love it; that's their preferred mode of functioning.

I think you are an ENTP because ESTPs are generally very aggressive and slutty. And raunchy. And they are basically not you at all.

That's what I've noticed.


You seem way too analytical to be an ESTP. Like in a non-practical, philosophical way, I mean. 

Here are some very typical ESTPs:












ESTPs tend to have little concept (or care) of how their actions affect their futures. They act impulsively, and often you find them in trade schools because Ti is drawn to specializing in a niche, and Se is drawn to doing something material and with their hands. So it's really a no-brainer that you'll find these people doing hair, doing nails, fixing your car, being carpenters, . . 

They tend to spend money frivolously. Many have no concept of saving. They value present happiness and pleasure over future happiness and pleasure. Typical Ni inferior, really.

^Note the raunchy, sexual nature of both of them. Very typical ESTP.

^Again, though, these behaviors of course depend on Enneagram. (^those guys both have a *7* fix, definitely). But the cognition should be the same with any Enneatype, of course.






How did I forget Jenna wtf.

Jenna bases her videos on observations of other people, being shocking, flaunting her body, . . 

^But everything I said can be explained away via enneagram. I'm basically describing ESTP type 7s.

I would imagine type 7 ESTPs are the most common, but as a counter-example:

If you notice EJ Arendee's channel on YouTube, he is not so type 7 like this ^ but yet still identifies as ESTP. You see much less of this playfulness to him and much more of type 8w9. He's much more serious.

But he's still very high energy like an Se dom.

That's what I've noticed.

Another major thing I noticed about ESTPs is that they get angry really, really easily. They get so, so worked up. They're super high-energy. Like a helium balloon that's slowly losing air. They keep pumping it up and pumping it up to keep the balloon afloat.

He actually did a video about that (Se) where he used the same metaphor . . .


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

emberfly said:


> [...]


What is this post.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Yes yes I mentioned everyone!
I'm from my phone but here is the link:




 @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=74306" target="_blank">emberfly</a></i></span> I could really see ENTP, to be honest. 
Thank you so much, everyone. I'll watch everything later I'm just not at home haha.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> What is this post.


Real-life examples of myers-briggs types.

Have something to add?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

emberfly said:


> Real-life examples of myers-briggs types.
> 
> Have something to add?


It's probably worse than asking for my brother's ethnicity. You never got back to me, by the way.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Things I forgot to say in the video:  
 
Story #6- I had a trip where we were divided in groups of three and than they took all the little groups and formed bigger groups. Me and my best friends in total are 5 girls, and one of them didn’t come so we were 4. We weren’t sure how to divide but we said we’ll talk about it later. In the day that we needed to hand in the groups, I found out that the three of them decided to be in a group and I had no group, because all my other friends already had a group. And it hurt me, a lot. I called to my mother and just cried, it was very hurtful. Why would they leave me without a group? I don’t want to be alone. Then all my other friends noticed I’m crying and they came to comfort me and say it’s al gonna be alright, and I talked through what I feel and they helped a lot, but I was still angry. When I walked home one of my friends and her dad pulled over asking me if I want a ride, and I refused angrily and walked away. The kept driving near me and I just yelled at my friend that I don’t want to go with her and I was almost crying again, god haha. I felt bad later ofr yelling at her when her dad was around but oh well. It’s a mystery to me, I wonder how he still likes me a lot. Anyway, in the evening they came to my house and said they’re sorry because they put themselves in a group without me because they know I have many friends and I will get along but they don’t have any more friends other than us. All day they’ve been begging teachers to let us be a group of 4, and they said yes. So, it was all good. But to be honest, I forgave them when I saw they took the time to come to my house :’) 
 Story #7- when I went to highschool I chose physics and computers as my electives. Guess what? BORING. I wanted physics and art but it wasn’t possible because the hours clashed, so I studied art independtely, basically taking 3 classes. Also, I quit computers (booooring) and took biology instead. Everyone in school talked about how I take 3 classes, it was crazy haha. But in the end I was failing physics because the teacher was horrible and I didn’t got it at all, so I was just biology/art. But then I quitted art because we weren’t doing shit, so now I’m biology/chemistry. My point is, that if I do’t like something about my environment, I change it. 
Likes: drawing, dancing, exercising, playing piano, writing journals, editing videos, going out with friends. Learning something I love, to have everything to “click” in my head. Coming up with symbolism and meanings (yes yes, I admit I do like it even though it can be useless), talking about the future. Oh! And making people laugh. And boss them around. Dislikes: boring classes, anything boring basically. Not getting something right, when people treat me and others rudely. Routine, making lists, when people pressure me. 
Extrovert or introvert? A little bit of both. I am extrovert around my friends, I talk a lot. Also near other people (like in parties and stuff) I’m very outgoing. Though I don’t like to stay in touch with people, I’m not good at that. I have many friends but only a 5 actual best friends. In a group discussion I’m prone to speaking up and saying what I think, but sometimes in regular conversations I tend to be a little more quiet. 

And correction- I was just informed that my friends sees me as the responsible person who has the best ideas and knows how to solve problems and is super clever. Hm.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

You don't strike me as an ENTP.

I don't know why @emberfly is saying that ESTP's are shallow. They're simply experience seeking. They are very logical people who think about everything (Ti is one of their strongest functions). 

If you are going to say that ESTPs don't think, then you should apply that same logic to INTJ's, as they also have thinking as their second function.


@Gray Romantic : COMPUTER SCIENCE IS BORING? WHAAAAAA?

No but seriously, your post above this one of mine seems VERY ESTPish


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> You don't strike me as an ENTP.
> 
> I don't know why @_emberfly_ is saying that ESTP's are shallow. They're simply experience seeking. They are very logical people who think about everything (Ti is one of their strongest functions).
> 
> ...


I would expect an INTJ to make a better argument than "you're not slutty or dumb enough to be an ESTP." 

I should lower my expectations.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> I don't know why @emberfly is saying that ESTP's are shallow. They're simply experience seeking. They are very logical people who think about everything (Ti is one of their strongest functions).


What I meant (and what I said?) is that they do not like to think _about the consequences of their actions_. Which is true of Se doms.

Naturally you find these people in fields that require an in-depth knowledge of their craft. Which I also said in my post.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

emberfly said:


> What I meant (and what I said?) is that they do not like to think _about the consequences of their actions_. Which is true of Se doms.
> 
> Naturally you find these people in fields that require an in-depth knowledge of their craft. Which I also said in my post.





emberfly said:


> I think you are an ENTP because ESTPs are generally very aggressive and slutty. And raunchy. And they are basically not you at all.


Yeah.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Wait, this part is better:



emberfly said:


> ENTPs are sweet and playful and harmless. I met an ENTP type 8 who put on an act as if she was an ESTP. She wanted you to see her as a sexual object because she thought it was hilarious. She was so Fe trolly. But she was all talk. ENTP can talk like a slut. And talk a big game. And pull your leg. And be a major troll. ESTP is an actual slut. And doesn't pull your leg. They do things without thinking. And they love it; that's their preferred mode of functioning.
> 
> That's what I've noticed.
> 
> ...


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

@shinynotshiny if you have anything of value to add, I'd love to read it.

I think I made it clear that my observations were of type 7 ESTPs. And I think they were very accurate. Do you disagree?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

emberfly said:


> @_shinynotshiny_ if you have anything of value to add, I'd love to read it.
> 
> I think I made it clear that my observations were of type 7 ESTPs. And I think they were very accurate. Do you disagree?


Keep editing. It's fine.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, no fighting in my thread!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

P.S. I'm sorry, @Gray Romantic. I don't mean to derail, but that post was ridiculous and unfair.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> P.S. I'm sorry, @Gray Romantic. I don't mean to derail, but that post was ridiculous and unfair.


That's all good sweetie  Oh my god I do enjoy seeing how popular this thread has become. Is there an agreement on something? ExTP perhaps?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> That's all good sweetie  Oh my god I do enjoy seeing how popular this thread has become. Is there an agreement on something? ExTP perhaps?


Did you watch the video I posted? It was the ESTP. 

I'll post the ENTP one here:






Just so you can see it on this page:
ESTP:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Cesspool I haven't, I went out with friends and only got back now. I'm gonna take a shower and then watch both videos. Thank you!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> That's all good sweetie  Oh my god I do enjoy seeing how popular this thread has become. Is there an agreement on something? ExTP perhaps?


All I can say is that I watched your videos and you didn't strike me as ENTP. 

Maybe more people will start commenting and help you figure it out :tongue:


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Cesspool I haven't, I went out with friends and only got back now. I'm gonna take a shower and then watch both videos. Thank you!


Watch the ESTP one first.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Watch the ESTP one first.


I watched the ESTP one now- I do relate to some things, but I don't get annoyed with rules, I do procrastinate stuff at times, I do like philosophy and theory at times and I'm kind of clumsy, which is why I'm kind of scared to truly engage in the here and now, and I'm quite the academic. There are many things I do identify with, such as battle for the fight, being more grounded, liking the good things in life, sports, perforimng, arts and exploring, all sorts of stuff. I'm not always so specific. I don't know... Maybe I'm an ISTP?

ENTP- devil's advocate? Eh, not really. I do want to learn everything but it's because I'm very curious. I don't think I'm that skeptic, I don't doubt things unless it's myself. Though I do don't like to limit myself to one possibility or side, but I think that's a xxxP thing. I do need to prove a point, I don't like to debate just for the sake debate. I don't mind being tied down so much.

I don't know, I feel like I'm not that good with people to be a motivator or a "con man".


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I watched the ESTP one now- I do relate to some things, but I don't get annoyed with rules, I do procrastinate stuff at times, I do like philosophy and theory at times and I'm kind of clumsy, which is why I'm kind of scared to truly engage in the here and now, and I'm quite the academic. There are many things I do identify with, such as battle for the fight, being more grounded, liking the good things in life, sports, perforimng, arts and exploring, all sorts of stuff. I'm not always so specific. I don't know... Maybe I'm an ISTP?
> 
> ENTP- devil's advocate? Eh, not really. I do want to learn everything but it's because I'm very curious. I don't think I'm that skeptic, I don't doubt things unless it's myself. Though I do don't like to limit myself to one possibility or side, but I think that's a xxxP thing. I do need to prove a point, I don't like to debate just for the sake debate. I don't mind being tied down so much.
> 
> I don't know, I feel like I'm not that good with people to be a motivator or a "con man".


Between ESTP and ENTP, you feel more comfortable with ESTP?


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

Hm... After watching your video, you don't strike me as either an ESTP or an ENTP, but if I had to choose between the two for you I'd say ESTP. I definitely think you're an extrovert, though.

Have you completely ruled out J types as an option?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@shinynotshiny I'm not sure. I mean, I think I actually related more to the ENTP one, but I relate more with Se descriptions? Not sure. @callmeleigha hmm, what type do I strike you as? Why definitely extrovert? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just curious. I didn't rule out any type yet... @emberfly only now I got the time to actually read your reply thoroughly, and I see what you're saying. If we go by those examples, ESTP is not me. But what is???

Note- I found that interesting that yesterday my friends taller me "we've come to the conclusion that you're the only one who's not a bully." My friends tend to hit themselves and say hurtful things sometimes and I never do because I don't want to hurt anyone (obviously I make jokes that could be insulting, but they know it's just my sense of humor and it mainly makes them laugh). Anyway, I might be less bossy than I thought. They said I'm the one with the most common sense and comes up with solutions to problems. Ti maybe?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> @shinynotshiny I'm not sure. I mean, I think I actually related more to the ENTP one, but I relate more with Se descriptions? Not sure. @callmeleigha hmm, what type do I strike you as? Why definitely extrovert? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just curious. I didn't rule out any type yet... @emberfly only now I got the time to actually read your reply thoroughly, and I see what you're saying. If we go by those examples, ESTP is not me. But what is???
> 
> Note- I found that interesting that yesterday my friends taller me "we've come to the conclusion that you're the only one who's not a bully." My friends tend to hit themselves and say hurtful things sometimes and I never do because I don't want to hurt anyone (obviously I make jokes that could be insulting, but they know it's just my sense of humor and it mainly makes them laugh). Anyway, I might be less bossy than I thought. They said I'm the one with the most common sense and comes up with solutions to problems. Ti maybe?


Just watch all of Michael Pierce's videos and see which one is the most like you.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Just watch all of Michael Pierce's videos and see which one is the most like you.


I have a day off school and that's (and studying for literature, of course ;D) exactly what I'm planning to do!


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

You could be ENFP even though you said no F. Maybe a bias against F? ENFP has Te which is all about organizing the external environment. How was your performance in college? ENFP is the worst performer in college of the 16 types.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> You could be ENFP even though you said no F. Maybe a bias against F? ENFP has Te which is all about organizing the external environment. How was your performance in college? ENFP is the worst performer in college of the 16 types.


Perhaps, I might be. What makes you think ENFP?

Technically, I'm still in highschool. Currently (and always have been) I usually put things off to the last minute (unless it's exams, I start studying three days before. Assignments takes me forever), but I do study hard though lately I lost my motivation and haven't been doing shit, but now I'm taking myself more seriously. I always get good grades unless it's maths or because I was really stressed during the exam.

I'm considered very intelligent and sometimes people don't understand where I get my insights from (when it comes to literature, for example). Though the thing people most know of me is that I draw amazingly, which is quite true haha. I stay quiet in classes unless I have something important to say, and teachers loves me. That's pretty much it?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Just watch all of Michael Pierce's videos and see which one is the most like you.


To be honest can someone just make a topic you can't respond to in the stickies with this exact message


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

ENFP is more people oriented and more about artistic things such as writing, art, acting. And I think you wrote on the first page that you were good at acting and making people think you were a J. And I read somewhere that ENFP is the most introverted of the extroverts. I ruled out ISTP because ISTP are not very outwardly expressive at all. I don't think ENTP because this thread and your videos don't seem to be troll-ish, biting, or sarcastic. It seems to be about helping. ESTP tend to be very in the moment, action oriented, and impulsive.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ENFP is more people oriented and more about artistic things such as writing, art, acting. And I think you wrote on the first page that you were good at acting and making people think you were a J. And I read somewhere that ENFP is the most introverted of the extroverts. I ruled out ISTP because ISTP are not very outwardly expressive at all. I don't think ENTP because this thread and your videos don't seem to be troll-ish, biting, or sarcastic. It seems to be about helping. ESTP tend to be very in the moment, action oriented, and impulsive.


I'm currently watching all kind of videos about the MBTI (I remember already watching all the FJs ones and yesterday I watched ExTPs). For now I only saw ESFP, and I must admit that while none of them is a perfect fit, ENTP and ESFP (and maybe ISFJ) for now has been the most accurate for me. I'm gonna watch the ENFP now!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @shinynotshiny I'm not sure. I mean, I think I actually related more to the ENTP one, but I relate more with Se descriptions? Not sure. @callmeleigha hmm, what type do I strike you as? Why definitely extrovert? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just curious. I didn't rule out any type yet... @emberfly only now I got the time to actually read your reply thoroughly, and I see what you're saying. If we go by those examples, ESTP is not me. But what is???
> 
> Note- I found that interesting that yesterday my friends taller me "we've come to the conclusion that you're the only one who's not a bully." My friends tend to hit themselves and say hurtful things sometimes and I never do because I don't want to hurt anyone (obviously I make jokes that could be insulting, but they know it's just my sense of humor and it mainly makes them laugh). Anyway, I might be less bossy than I thought. They said I'm the one with the most common sense and comes up with solutions to problems. Ti maybe?



I think that silly post got to you. Those examples aren't you, but can we say those examples represent ESTPs as a whole? /shrug

You're considering ENFP now? Maybe @TelepathicGoose could offer insight. She's in your age group.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I think that silly post got to you. Those examples aren't you, but can we say those examples represent ESTPs as a whole? /shrug
> 
> You're considering ENFP now? Maybe @TelepathicGoose could offer insight. She's in your age group.


I know they aren't, emberfly was trying to help it's all good  Michael Pierce's video of ESTP made me realize that I'm probably not a Se dom- I'm very clumsy and frankly quite unaware of my environment, and I sometimes have trouble to get thing moving rather than sit down and wait. 

I think I am- ENFP video sounded most like me other than being childish and overly attached. It also connects with the facts that I've always being extremely talented with writing and I've been writing stories about fairies and fantazy ever since I was 6 years old, haha- and that my mind is always racing and I talk super fast because of that. I also watched the INTP one- not like me. I mean I do want knowledge and stuff like that, but I don't have trouble with feelings and I'm not awkward. 

I'd love more insights, especially if she's an ENFP in my age group


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> *I know they aren't, emberfly was trying to help it's all good * Michael Pierce's video of ESTP made me realize that I'm probably not a Se dom- I'm very clumsy and frankly quite unaware of my environment, and I sometimes have trouble to get thing moving rather than sit down and wait.
> 
> I think I am- ENFP video sounded most like me other than being childish and overly attached. It also connects with the facts that I've always being extremely talented with writing and I've been writing stories about fairies and fantazy ever since I was 6 years old, haha- and that my mind is always racing and I talk super fast because of that. I also watched the INTP one- not like me. I mean I do want knowledge and stuff like that, but I don't have trouble with feelings and I'm not awkward.
> 
> I'd love more insights, especially if she's an ENFP in my age group


My turn with a stereotype. You're far too nice to be an ENTP. 

Hopefully she'll respond.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> My turn with a stereotype. You're far too nice to be an ENTP.
> 
> Hopefully she'll respond.


Really? xD So I'm definitely not an ENTP, because all my life I've been hearing that I'm far too nice, or the "nicest person in the whole world". Not even kidding.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Really? xD So I'm definitely not an ENTP, because all my life I've been hearing that I'm far too nice, or the "nicest person in the whole world". Not even kidding.


ENTPs are trolls without a soul :kitteh:

Really, though, I'm not seeing it. Maybe you're closer to ENFP.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> ENTPs are trolls without a soul :kitteh:
> 
> Really, though, I'm not seeing it. Maybe you're closer to ENFP.


Maybe, for now that's what hit closest to home. ISTP and ISFP aren't so fitting. I can see ENFP, that's also not the first time I'm typed as such.

I relate a lot to Ne, I used to type myself as ENTP before I got into ExFJ...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Maybe, for now that's what hit closest to home. ISTP and ISFP aren't so fitting. I can see ENFP, that's also not the first time I'm typed as such.
> 
> I relate a lot to Ne, I used to type myself as ENTP before I got into ExFJ...


Why ExFJ? Specifically ENFJ.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Why ExFJ? Specifically ENFJ.


Because Fe seemed awesome, and I can seem a little Fe at times. ENFJ because I fit the streotypes, and I related a lot to INFJ when I was just starting with MBTI (like probably any angsty teenager). Also, I thought tert-Se could work because the aesthetics of my surroundings makes an imapct on my mood and the details in my drawing are the bomb, but actually I'm not impulsive or reckless at all. Ne is a lot more like me, so I thought ESFJ. But then I realized my Si sucks, so I get back to ENFJ, but then I realized that I don't use Fe so much haha. 

Actually when I read Fi descriptions I can kinda see it- peaceful and conflict avoidant is a lot like me, and when I get mad I'm suddenly super blunt, like this is an old example but when I was 13 my parents were out of country and it was family day, so my granfather said he'll come with my youngest sister (5 years old at the time) to the kindergarten event, but when he came to our house he was taking his time and being almost late, and I got mad because my sister is the most precious thing in the world and I love her more than anything and I wasn't going to let her being late, so I got mad and yelled at my grandfather to get moving already, which was so out of character especially that age. He told my mother later that he was really impressed, he didn't knew I had it in me xD


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Because Fe seemed awesome, and I can seem a little Fe at times. ENFJ because I fit the streotypes, and I related a lot to INFJ when I was just starting with MBTI (like probably any angsty teenager). Also, I thought tert-Se could work because the aesthetics of my surroundings makes an imapct on my mood and the details in my drawing are the bomb, but actually I'm not impulsive or reckless at all. Ne is a lot more like me, so I thought ESFJ. But then I realized my Si sucks, so I get back to ENFJ, but then I realized that I don't use Fe so much haha.
> 
> Actually when I read Fi descriptions I can kinda see it- peaceful and conflict avoidant is a lot like me, and when I get mad I'm suddenly super blunt, like this is an old example but when I was 13 my parents were out of country and it was family day, so my granfather said he'll come with my youngest sister (5 years old at the time) to the kindergarten event, but when he came to our house he was taking his time and being almost late, and I got mad *because my sister is the most precious thing in the world and I love her more than anything and I wasn't going to let her being late*, so I got mad and yelled at my grandfather to get moving already, which was so out of character especially that age. He told my mother later that *he was really impressed, he didn't knew I had it in me xD*


That's very sweet :laughing:

What you said about your surroundings and mood does sound like Si. Why do you think your Si sucks?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> That's very sweet :laughing:
> 
> What you said about your surroundings and mood does sound like Si. Why do you think your Si sucks?


Hahaha I love me sister(s), one of them is driving me crazy right now because she's 13 and is filled with agst, but I love them both so so much. <3

My Si sucks because I don't really collect knowledge and make decisions according to it, I don't remember anything from my childhood (a lot of the things I say are stories that people tell me, I don't remember so much), and my Ne is definitely stronger than my Si. I don't know, basically I'm not a textbook of facts and I miss the details, always. I'm much more of a big picture (one time I noticed a detail and my sister actually clapped me). Like, if my mother did something with her hair I'm not gonna notice it, because I don't see a difference, maybe it's lighten up but generally it's the same. My ESFx sister sees the difference immedietly,while I can miss it for days. And I'm not aware of my aurroundings so much and I tend to bump into things and be very messy and clumsy. I like to orgnize my room like once a month and after two days it's messy again.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Hahaha I love me sister(s), one of them is driving me crazy right now because she's 13 and is filled with agst, but I love them both so so much. <3
> 
> My Si sucks because I don't really collect knowledge and make decisions according to it, I don't remember anything from my childhood (a lot of the things I say are stories that people tell me, I don't remember so much), and my Ne is definitely stronger than my Si. I don't know, basically I'm not a textbook of facts and I miss the details, always. I'm much more of a big picture *(one time I noticed a detail and my sister actually clapped me)*. Like, if my mother did something with her hair I'm not gonna notice it, because I don't see a difference, maybe it's lighten up but generally it's the same. My ESFx sister sees the difference immedietly,while I can miss it for days. And I'm not aware of my aurroundings so much and I tend to bump into things and be very messy and clumsy. I like to orgnize my room like once a month and after two days it's messy again.


I believe you :tongue:

Could be an argument for both ENTP and ENFP.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I believe you :tongue:
> 
> Could be an argument for both ENTP and ENFP.


True xD It's funny I came to this thread thinking I'm an ESTJ  It makes sense, considering in a stressful situation when I first wrote this post.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

***IF YOU'RE IN THIS THREAD FOR THE FIRST TIME AND NOT SURE IF TO BUMP IN, I SAY YES BECAUSE I HAVE SOME BRAND NEW INFORMATION AND I THINK I WAS WRONG ALL ALONG. I NEED MORE OPINIONS AND I THINK I'M GETTING SOME SORT OF A DIRECTION.***

Guys, I think I misleaded everyone becaue I'm currently at a very stressful time, and I think that's taking its toll on me. I'm not sure how many of my answers has been truthful, considering how stressed out I am because of my exam... And there are so many exams lately, I lost motivation. Right now, I'm almost crying. I'm just tired of everything.

And I notice something- usually in a normal state of mind when I'm alone at home I organize everything- the dining table and I do the dishes and put everything in place, and only then I do what I want. Also, I usually do whatever needs to be done as soon as possible (unless, again, it's a paperwork or something like that)- lately I feel like I can't do shit- all I do is sit on the computer, half studying half lurking on PerC, and wanting to cry. Usually I'm not so emotive. But right now I just feel like I wanna burst into flames. Anyway, I don't think I'm a percieving type, considering how stressed out I usually am and I need everything to be organized (I just don't like to do it myself, I need _someone else_ to organize stuff for me- but I'm not sponteneous at all, if I say I'll do something I do it, and even though I don't like making lists and schedules I don't mind so much to follow them if needed. Sometimes I plan out my day in my head, and if something happens I can't deal with it, I don't adapt. Like, once I planned on doing nothing and my friends wanted to go out so I said "Nope, today I'm doing nothing. You have fun."

Trying this again:
*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Stressful time, will try answering as many real life examples as possible, thinking about my normal behavior.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
This is very cool, the house looks old and photograph is black/white, but then there's this modern building next to it, it's like old vs. new some kind of shit. The trees and colors make it look like a haunted house, perhaps it shows the hollow past next to the lively modern world? Or showing that nothing changed at all? The number "1870" is written on the door, the house kinda looks like it's from the 1870's.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I'm gonna do something else- one time me and my friends went to Tel Aviv to a street party, and when we needed to go home we found out that we missed our train home and bascially we have no way of getting back home, which is lke 35-40 minutes of driving so we wouldn't call our parents- it was Friday noon, and trains aren't working on late Friday- Saturday (damn Jewish country). Anyway, I was like "Okay let's find a way to get us home." and I told my friend to ask her older sister what to do, but she didn't answer the phone so we decided to go to a big bus station near a huge mall. The thing is... We weren't sure where we were. So I tracked us down with the GPS on my phone and we walked over there without problems, only that we went into the mall and all restaurants were closed and we were hungry haha. Oh, and I bought eyeliner just for fun :3 So then we took a bus to Netanya that's 15 minutes of driving from our houses (I met a very nice old man on the bus! He gave me a cookie). My friend's sister came to pick us up and I felt like I had lots of fun, because it was an adventure.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Let's say I did went to a concert- I would want to go the party, to dance and have fun but I'm not gonna drink because I don;t trust anyone to be as responsible as me, so I would stay sober in case the driver will get drunk. So I'd party, but make sure I'm fine for driving just in case.
*
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I would say why it bothered me, and explain where they're wrong. Not in a hurtful way- I'm not gonna attack anyone, just educate them because many people are ignorant, so they need to know better. I always educate my friends about feminism 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Well, there's no need to hold onto bad/untrue beliefs, right? I'd try to figure out what happened there, research about what happened and go on from there.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I think I've said it in a video- being happy, loving yourself and others, ambition and creativty. Not being rude to others! Also, I'm a big feminist and believes in racial and gender equality. How did I determined them? I grew up, saw what needs to be changed, what's important to me as an individual and how society can improve from those values.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I guess the fact that I'm goal driven and ambitious but I know how to lose honorably. My sister can't do that for example, that's why she gives up the fight. I don't. I'm not afraid of losing. I think that's because she really cares about what others think of her. I mean, I do want people to think good stuff about me and make a good impression but I know there are people who love me for who I am and that gives me confidence. Also, I have a lot of self confidence which is a nice change from the last few years. I am able to be gentle and domineering at the same time. Also, I draw really good 
b) be less uptight, be more emotional and warm. To be able to conect better with people, that's a bit hard for me sometimes- to keep relations with people, to really get into the depth of the relationship. It doesn't happen to me a lot. I'd like to be more spontenous and laid back. 
*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
For some reason I never understood that question- what is a gut feeling? A hunch? Like, your body's telling you something is wrong? I do follow my insticts because I think I know better.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
I think I did this already, but oh well:
a) drawing, exercising, playing piano, performing, logic games, to have everything "click in my head", coming up with symbolism and explainations, editing videos, writing. 
b) studying for literature, haha. Being pressured, boring classes that holds little meaning. Interesting, but I found when I do nothing and don't come out of my house for the whole day I get more drained and tired.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I repress my anger. I'm very on control of everything. Other than that, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I am sorry you are going through such a stressful time, @Gray Romantic. As a recent high school graduate, I just want to give a little reminder that it'll be okay soon. I know that's probably not much help at this time, it won't relieve your stress, but let me give you one little spark of brightness to look forward to in the near future. 

I hope that this new information can help people see you more accurately, and type you more accurately, as you are desiring. 

I do have one question though. What type of classes would you be referring to that you say are "boring, ... hold[ing] little meaning"? I think a lot of people are drained by different classes, but I think what really differentiates them - sometimes type wise - is what kind of classes they find draining, and, more importantly, _why_ those classes are boring to them and hold no meaning. (For example physics is meaningless to me, but to everyone else that's like one of the most relevant and important subjects.)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@alittlebear

Thank you, it really means a lot. I hope so, I'm not too sure where I'm going with this anymore because I feel like I have no type whatsoever. And yeah, it's been super crazy lately. Well, classes that holds little to no meaning to me are:
Literature- I can't stress this enough. I love literature and thinking up symbolism and finding hidden messages in the written word, reading and writing but in school they just teach us to memorize facts ad stories and they're not letting me think at all, which is boring and stupid.
Government- I don't know how to translate it to English, but it would probably be this. Learning about rules of countries, how the governemnt runs etc. This class could be interesting but we never ever talk about actual politics and things that happens right now, and my teacher is pretty much a failure.
Hebrew- If it would be only writing it'd be good, but there's so many unimportant stuff. I used to like it but my teacher's a witch.

These are the boring ones, pretty much. 

With physics it's complicated because I really want to know it and learn it, but my teacher was so awful and everyone quitted this class and eventually he was actually fired, no kidding. I really failed this class.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Have you tried looking into socionics? I don't know much about it myself, but it helped me tell apart a few types. In fact, some ISTJs in this thread feel the socionics definition of Si better reflects their experiences. It might be worth a look


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Have you tried looking into socionics? I don't know much about it myself, but it helped me tell apart a few types. In fact, some ISTJs in this thread feel the socionics definition of Si better reflects their experiences. It might be worth a look


I only skimmed through it, not enough to actually understand. I'll try reading the decriptions!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I only skimmed through it, not enough to actually understand. I'll try reading the decriptions!


Maybe these descriptions will help. There's also a test you can take.

LSE (ESTj)

IEE (ENFp)

SLE (ESTp)



(I hope I got them right.)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Maybe these descriptions will help. There's also a test you can take.
> 
> LSE (ESTj)
> 
> ...


Your Sociotype: ILE-1Ti NeTi (ENTp)
Intuitive Logical Extrovert - The Inventor

Other Possible Types

LIE (ENTj): 98% as likely as ILE.
ILI (INTp): 87% as likely as ILE.
SLE (ESTp): 78% as likely as ILE.

ILE (ENTp) doesn't suit me one bit, though! 
The IEE (ENFp) fits me a little but also not really, and SLE (ESTp) is slightly like me but not so much.
I read the LSE (ESTj) and thought it was a lot like me, but then I read LIE (ENTj) description and I'm almost crying, this is all true. Like, crazily true! Both of them remid me of myself, but different aspects of it.
ILI (INTp) was kinda like me but now the last part with extroverted feeling, I'm opener than that.

Out of these, definitely LIE (ENTj) or LSE (ESTj). Maybe leaning towards LIE (ENTj)...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

It seems like things got a bit more confusing 

So, you relate to Te-dom after all?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm glad this thread is growing :tongue:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm glad this thread is growing :tongue:


True! I'd love more replies though


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

@Gray Romantic, aint Pilot enough? :tongue:
Well, skimmed through the thread, and you seem to use Te-Fi. (Please, don't ask why, I just skimmed it through and got that hunch.)
First of all, I'd like to mention that not all STJs use schedules and lists like an addict. (Or was it Te that you said that about? Whatever), this isn't true. Myself as an example, I tried having a calender, but it didn't work for more than a day. 



> "Picking a heaven and thus creating one in your own mind is a rather difficult thing to do. Just imagine- picking a place or a time that you will spend your time there forever. At first, I thought: "What place do I love, or feel connected to in some way? A place to be trapped in for eternity, but enjoying it as well?" And then it hit me- I don't want a heaven of a place I've already seen before, I want something different. But a heaven like Ruby's (a coffee shop), who also does not exist in real life seems a bit dull to me. Though I don't want a heaven like Margueritte's either, because I don't want my heaven constantly changing. No, I know what I want; my very own wonderland or fairytale land, something that maybe remind a bit of Harry Potter, Dr. Who or a Tim Burton movie (though I admit, a land created by Tim Burton can be quite scary). As a huge fan of of fantasy books and TV shows but with a sense of reality, I want a place where I can escape reality, see things that are very different from the things I saw when I was still alive. I want to experience my world and reality in a completely different way than the way I saw it before. I think the lesson I would teach is that it's okay to sometimes escape reality and dream to yourself, as long as you remember to keep in touch with reality. Or maybe, that it's not a good idea to get addicted to fantasy shows."


This, at least the first part seems very Si, the first thing that comes to your mind is what you do love or feel connected to (experience). 

Also, I agree with this:


> -Both types experience the Te-Ne loop. The difference is which function they experience more.
> -Both types have Te and Ne in the dom-tert order, this can cause a lot of confusion on that part.
> -There are times when NFPs act like STJs and vice versa, due to certain functions being stimulated due to something.


That you would be an ESTJ actually seems pretty likely. Just don't go on the online descriptions or stereotypes of us, and you'll be good!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Pinina said:


> @Gray Romantic, aint Pilot enough? :tongue:
> Well, skimmed through the thread, and you seem to use Te-Fi. (Please, don't ask why, I just skimmed it through and got that hunch.)
> First of all, I'd like to mention that not all STJs use schedules and lists like an addict. (Or was it Te that you said that about? Whatever), this isn't true. Myself as an example, I tried having a calender, but it didn't work for more than a day.
> 
> ...


I do feel like I'm too assertive for the ISTJ and not enough for ESTJ myself . But eh I've had comments from my PerC friends saying it fits so hey. 

And eh @Gray Romantic join ussssssss I'll make a club house and everything


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Pinina

Apparently I'm not an actual ESTJ, haha. 

@Gray Romantic

I just want to point out something you're doing that I did for a hell of a long time when I was looking for my enneagram type:

Rather than looking at underlying thought processes, you're looking for concrete examples that line up and match your personal habits. Essentially, you're looking for a checklist of behaviors that match your own to identify your type, rather than understanding how a particular thought process (cog function) can sometimes produce that behavior as a byproduct.

This is why you're getting caught up on schedules or orderliness or why I have trouble knowing why I dislike certain people but you don't.

The fact is we're not going to all match up in our behaviors. You won't find a checklist of ESTJ symptoms that perfectly fits you.

Forget the details people are using (such as schedule keeping) and take a look at how Te functions. Not how it manifests in individual preferences, but how it pulls information, what information it focuses on.

I expand more, but my phone is dying. Just try to step back a bit and look more at the cog function than the particular behaviors a type may or may not exhibit.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Gray Romantic said:


> Now I'm baffled between Se and Ne again! However, I read @Sporadic Aura 's questionnaire and I've got to say I find it pretty relatable.


Sweet! Any thoughts on it? What type I could be? My thread seemed to have died.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The other solution is to just join us and answer a lot of threads. If you start sounding way outside the norm, it'll eventually become obvious you probably aren't said type (worked for me when I originally mistyped as ESTP).


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Sweet! Any thoughts on it? What type I could be? My thread seemed to have died.


Hey you! Get back in your own type me thread!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Pilot said:


> Hey you! Get back in your own type me thread!


Only if a couple of you come with me! So I can actually start typing myself.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Only if a couple of you come with me! So I can actually start typing myself.


But do you have cookies?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Pinina ESTJ seem to fit me quite nicely, just that I don't think I'm so "in your face" or assertive enough (like @Retsu said), but I don't know- I am a lot like Hermione Granger, after all  The thing is that a big part of me is the fact that I'm very artistic, and I'm not sure how it fits together into being an ESTJ. I know I shouldn't go accroding to streotypes but still, it seems like out of charatcer for ESTJ to be writing journals and drawing stuff constantly. I might be wrong, but still. Other than that, I think I lean towards ESTJ more so than ENFP.
@Pilot you're more than enough! It's just that I saw ESTP and I wasn't sure and now it's ESTJ and I was just confused  I think I should take your advice- overall, ESTJ fits me a lot, whether I relate to the stuff you wrote or not. 
@Sporadic Aura I'll join in now!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Pinina ESTJ seem to fit me quite nicely, just that I don't think I'm so "in your face" or assertive enough (like @Retsu said), but I don't know- I am a lot like Hermione Granger, after all  The thing is that a big part of me is the fact that I'm very artistic, and I'm not sure how it fits together into being an ESTJ. I know I shouldn't go accroding to streotypes but still, it seems like out of charatcer for ESTJ to be writing journals and drawing stuff constantly. I might be wrong, but still. Other than that, I think I lean towards ESTJ more so than ENFP.
> @Pilot you're more than enough! It's just that I saw ESTP and I wasn't sure and now it's ESTJ and I was just confused  I think I should take your advice- overall, ESTJ fits me a lot, whether I relate to the stuff you wrote or not.
> @Sporadic Aura I'll join in now!


Ohhh, forgot about that. Sorry for the confusion; I got bored and changed it on a whim for a couple days. I forget that people actually reference that sometimes. 

No, I'm ESTJ. Have been for...well forever, haha.

[excerpt]

And I'm still 100% ESTJ. 

Ignore stereotypes. @Pinina has it right. They don't mean anything. It's how you process information that counts, not your tastes.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Also, Wicked Queen is a full time writer/journalist who has several published fictional books. Definitely not your middle management stereotype.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Ohhh, forgot about that. Sorry for the confusion; I got bored and changed it on a whim for a couple days. I forget that people actually reference that sometimes.
> 
> No, I'm ESTJ. Have been for...well forever, haha.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know I went by streotypes: it's hard to unlearn what you already know 

Anyway, thank you so much! I'm farily convienced that I'm an ESTJ now, it definitely makes the most sense.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> Yeah, I know I went by streotypes: it's hard to unlearn what you already know
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much! I'm farily convienced that I'm an ESTJ now, it definitely makes the most sense.


I always knew you were the cool type 
@Pilot I reference that all the time .-. pls.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> Yeah, I know I went by streotypes: it's hard to unlearn what you already know
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much! I'm farily convienced that I'm an ESTJ now, it definitely makes the most sense.


Okay, why are you convinced? What evidence do you believe supports this conclusion?

Not to grill you or anything, but I would like to see your reasoning.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Okay, why are you convinced? What evidence do you believe supports this conclusion?
> 
> Not to grill you or anything, but I would like to see your reasoning.


I've been thinking about ESTJ for a long time and I see it more clearly now:

Te/Fi- I have everything orginzed in my head- even if I'm not externally orginzed I know I have everything in my head, I hate running late, I'm responsible, I'm goal driven, I'm not all that emotional and very stable (Te over Fi), well I could go into more length but that's more about Te being over Fi. My emotions are repressed and under control, always.
Si- PHYSICAL COMFORT. I reference my past experience quite a lot, I can be slightly traditional (like having a traditional Bat Mitzva out of choice), I have awesome memory (I always think I don't, but then I go into lengths about this one time on 4th grade that I bla bla bla), I can get stuck on the details even though I miss them sometimes (I once dated this one guy and he was annoying me with his over- emtionalism and I started to critisize him about every little detail and my friends were like "my god shut up". Also can you believe I dated a guy? Haha). I could go into more lengths but it's being more about Si/Ne.
Also, I noticed my Ne is very real-world based: I remember I made up a movie plot, Santa Claus Untold: it's about Santa obviously, and he's related to a Jewish character named Eliyahu the prophet. Basically in Passover we leave him a glass of wine and he drinks it and blesses the house or whatever, so I said it's a lot like when you guys leave Santa cookies and milk and then he leaves presents. So I said Eliyahu is Santa's father and he's drunk (drinks a lot of wine) and abuses Santa for being fat and hairy and everyone teases him ntil one girl gives him a cookieand then he get addicted or something (my ISFP friend helped a bit ). I wrote a scene from the movie just for fun, and when I read it again I found that this whole scene is based on one of my classes- like half of the setences were said in the same class, I only made it funnier  And I casted in my head real life actors for the movie (I'm weird), so I guess my ideas are more concrete than abstract after all.

This was a long example but whatever, hahaha. Also my friends compared me to fictional characters and the xSTJ ones were overbearing D:
@Retsu hellaaaa I'm so cool


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Yeah, I know I went by streotypes: it's hard to unlearn what you already know
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much! I'm farily convienced that I'm an ESTJ now, it definitely makes the most sense.


Welcome! Always fun with another ESTJ on board!


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh good. I waited long enough for it to sort itself out, and get me out of trying to explain a ruminating, abstract Si in understandable terms... as a Ti user. Hahaha.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Gray Romantic,

Sorry this is so late, but congratulations on finding your type! I personally love ESTJs, and I'm happy that there's a new one around since you guys are so scarce on this forum.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

We're multiplying!!!


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm glad to see you found your type.I can see ESTJ more for you now.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Oswin @Living dead (I think you watched everyone of them but oh well tagging you anyway because I can ) @shinynotshiny @TelepathicGoose @ilovemusic006 @Greyhart 
Bringing this back because I realize my answers might have been influenced by the stress in my life. Currently, I'm a mess. But here are videos where I talk and I'm not stressed.

* *






















And those (the latest ones) are when I'm stressed.

* *


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Well,you already know what's my opinion,but I admit I'm not 100% objective 

But you can't deny those videos could pass as ExFx going to IxTx when stressed


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Well,you already know what's my opinion,but I admit I'm not 100% objective
> 
> But you can't deny those videos could pass as ExFx going to IxTx when stressed


Yeah, that's why I'm thinking of going back to ExFx... Frankly, I've been feeling IxTx just lately because of the stress and it might be causing me doubt. I think I'm an ExFJ after all, I can see this more clearly now. _UGH_ MBTI is hard xD


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Gray Romantic,

I am going to be honest with you- you do _not_ strike me as an ESTJ. You appear too focused on your emotions for a thinking dominant type.

To give an example:
My ESTJ friend is outwardly emotionless 90% of the time, and very pragmatic. I wouldn't say she's selfish or mean, but she isn't exactly a giving individual. There were several instances where I've had to force her to give up her ____ for someone else, because she isn't naturally an empathetic or accommodating individual. She isn't mean of course, and ESTJs are awesome, but I wouldn't say charity and kindness are their foundation- probably their weakness in all honesty. 

Maybe I am wrong- who knows? You personally do not seem ESTJ to me, especially since you don't have a fear of feelings. The ExTJ's in my life- especially the type 3's and 8's, hate showing their emotions or appearing vulnerable. It's not that they _are_ emotionless, they just make a point to come off as such and often have a lot of self denial towards their inner feelings (inferior Fi.) Maybe you are an ESTJ, but I personally see ESFJ or ENFJ as a better option. Or, have you considered a perceiving dominant? You honestly do not seem like a judging dominant type...but this is my Ne running, I don't know. :tongue:


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Gray Romantic_,
> 
> I am going to be honest with you- you do _not_ strike me as an ESTJ. You appear too focused on your emotions for a thinking dominant type.
> 
> ...


I've lost track of all of her threads but she has another one going where she questions her I/E and I told her about the fear of feeling. Then she said she didn't have that. I'd link you to it if I wasn't on tablet and about to sleep


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Fi type. I would think ISTJ but I have low experience being close to TJ with exception to my ENTJ cousin and ISTJ stepdad = both male. I'd listen to what SJ in the thread say on the matter.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Honestly the way you keep changing your type, and changing it drastically, and frequently... I can't see that being Ni. I mean we all doubt, but you've been... I think you might've been ISFJ when I came, then ENFJ for a while, then ESTJ (after considering ExTP), then ISTJ, and now?? That's a very dynamic perception of your type. 

It also might be Te, but I think it's undoubtably that the way you've considered your type has some Ne in there. 

I'm just surprised that no one has pointed this out yet, I get people telling me i question my type too much and I've identified as ENFJ for about five months now, at least  

Not that this is a bad thing, at all, but I think it should be considered when typing you (and if you don't think this shows you having Ne, I think you should explain at least to yourself how it's not Ne). 

Just my thoughts. Other than that I don't know, like really I just do not know since you went from SFJ to NFJ to STJ. These are big type jumps, and I really don't know which one is true for you.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Retsu said:


> I've lost track of all of her threads but she has another one going where she questions her I/E and I told her about the fear of feeling. Then she said she didn't have that. I'd link you to it if I wasn't on tablet and about to sleep


Oh, I found it. Thank you for the reference. ^^


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose Nah, I'm not a percieving dominant  Maybe Pi dom but I am definitely not Pe dom or whatever xD I also don't think I use Ni... I'm thinking ESFJ at the moment, since I fit the archetype perfectly. @Retsu oh my god, sorry for all the threads D: I've been totally useless. But yeah, probably not inferior feeling for me. @Greyhart hmm, why Fi type? Genuiely curious  @alittlebear hahahaha I had the most doubts of all! It actually was ENTJ -> INTJ -> INFJ-> ISFJ -> ESFJ -> ENFJ -> ESFJ -> ExTP -> ESTJ  Yeah I don't see it being Ni either. So that narrows us down to xSxJs and xNxPs, and I feel more connected to SJs than NPs to be honest. Though my Ne's not inferior, so that's mean ESxJ. And out of these... ESFJ might seem like a better fit.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

What I really think would be helpful to you, @Gray Romantic... would be to not be so flip-floppity. So many times on your threads I've seen you settle on a type, and then someone comes up (sometimes even someone with no activity points, no experience on the forum) and says "oh no but I see so much Te/Fi in you!" or whatever and... The whole process starts over again. 

Of course, I see you being strong about your type in some things too. Take the post you just made, about how you don't think you're a perceiving dominant. You definitely have ideas about your type, but... honestly, I suggest that you find how to stick with them. You've been here long enough to know the functions pretty well. You've researched the functions while cycling through types, and you even type characters and find their functions. I really suggest that you really narrow down what functions you use... and stick with those functions once you find them, until someone presents a very good argument on the contrary that outweighs the other arguments you've been provided with. 

No polls letting people (mostly people who don't know your type, who haven't been following your threads) decide your type. No one thousand threads questioning this and this and this... I recommend you figuring out your own functions, and using your threads to interrogate those who know a lot about functions and specific functions (ie. @arkigos in general, @hoopla and @angelcat for Si things, @Luke Skywalker for Fi things, @shinynotshiny and @emberfly for Te things, @Jinsei (when he returns) for Ni things (and emberfly for that as well) and @laurie17, me and angelcat and @Oswin for Fe clarification, @TelepathicGoose for Ne, etc.) and truly realize _what functions you definitely use_.

I realize I may be being a bit aggressive, but after observing your typing process quite a bit I really think a change of strategy such as this one could help you considerably. Of course part of this could be this strategy worked for me and my Ni, and it wouldn't necessarily work for you... but I don't know, I think some singular strategy such as this could help you narrow down your type choices. 

I originally opened this post by saying what I honestly thought your type was. I went back and deleted it. For the moment I think you should consider really figuring out what you actually use, and probe it yourself for a little while. 

Best of luck, of course. Know that I'm always at your disposal if you have any questions, and I truly hope you find a type you can really settle on as soon as possible.


----------



## ilovemusic006 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Gray Romantic 

I like the advice @alittlebear gave you.I'm honestly very unsure of what you are at this point.I still think you come across as a warm person in your videos.You seem concerned with being polite and not hurting others feelings.I think a good place to start would be to at least have one function that you can say you are absolutely sure you use.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Greyhart hmm, why Fi type?


Very low on mimics. Almost don't move your face even in seemingly agitated/hyped state. PerC video #2 looks like Te talk.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Greyhart said:


> Very low on mimics. Almost don't move your face even in seemingly agitated/hyped state. PerC video #2 looks like Te talk.


Really?
I rarely see people move their face that much.I mean yeah,in conversations,but just talking,all alone?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Really?
> I rarely see people move their face that much.I mean yeah,in conversations,but just talking,all alone?


I presume that I speak to someone if I film a video of me talking that I'm going to show to someone. My face moves even when I type. The thing I noticed about TJs and IFPs (aka more reserved Fi types) that they barely move their upper face. My INFP bff for example when excited smiles with her mouth but leaves eyes mostly immobile. That being said, my ISFJ (the Fe) friend barely emotes this is being to some anxiety I think since she says she's embarrassed to do that. My mother is ESFJ and one of my closes friends is ENFJ, they both talk really fast too (so speed of talking isn't that much of exclusively Te thing) but boy do they emote.

Ah, so there's also the questionnaire in this thread. I see Te.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Greyhart said:


> I presume that I speak to someone if I film a video of me talking that I'm going to show to someone. My face moves even when I type. The thing I noticed about TJs and IFPs (aka more reserved Fi types) that they barely move their upper face. My INFP bff for example when excited smiles with her mouth but leaves eyes mostly immobile. That being said, my ISFJ (the Fe) friend barely emotes this is being to some anxiety I think since she says she's embarrassed to do that. My mother is ESFJ and one of my closes friends is ENFJ, they both talk really fast too (so speed of talking isn't that much of exclusively Te thing) but boy do they emote.


Yeah but she does move her eyebrows and stuff :/
I did see an introvert first time looking at @Gray Romantic's videos though,so maybe I was seeing Fi type rather than introvert?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Yeah but she does move her eyebrows and stuff :/
> I did see an introvert first time looking at @Gray Romantic's videos though,so maybe I was seeing Fi type rather than introvert?


It's more of anecdotal evidence, to be honest. Works for me thought. As for her eyebrow thing, I didn't mean to say that they are like 50% stone 50% moving but there's a feeling of separation in mimics. Like eyes tag along with reluctance. For questionnaire, I've noticed Te users tend to go for concrete examples.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@alittlebear I think you're right! I'm gonna do some self reflection. I'm pretty sure I use Si/Ne, I lean towards ESxJ right now. More ESFJ than ESTJ but let's see where I take myself to. I think a part of me listening to other people all the time about saying different stuff on me in questionnaires might be Fe, needing verification from everyone. @Greyhart while that's super interesting, I did some extensive reading on Fe vs. Fi and Fe is a lot more like me on a normal day. @Living dead Maybe ISFJ? xD


----------

